# Handmade shetland blankets



## Karen Gaietto (Mar 16, 2003)

View attachment 18164


View attachment 18165


View attachment 18166


View attachment 18167



Handmade shetland blankets. Yarn made from our own flock. 
The black and white blanket measures 44x46 is $70 shipped in continental us.

The brown and white stripped blanket measures 44x48 and is $75 shipped in continental us. 
PM if interested
Thank you,
Karen Gaietto


----------



## Karen Gaietto (Mar 16, 2003)

Brown and white striped blanket is sold. Thank you.


----------

